# Book light recommendation...or at least my opinion



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Based on what I read here when I first decided to buy a Kindle and all the necessary accessories (Oberon cover, Decal Girl Skin, etc), I bought the Mighty Bright XtraFlex 2 LED light and here is what I have found.

I like the XtraFlex 2 but it is so incredibly bright that when reading at bedtime it was disturbing my husband and his comments were along the line of the XtraFlex 2 being bright enough to land airplanes by so I decided to find another less bothersome option so he could get his beauty sleep.

I liked the Mighty bright line of products and went on their website to find alternatives to the billion jigawatt XtraFlex 2...

I found a travel version called the....wait for it.....the TravelFlexI ordered it and can honestly say that this is the light for me. it takes 1 AAA instead of 3 so its much smaller and lighter (no pun intended). It is still more then bright enough for me to read by at night and my eyes are bad so that says alot about it.

It comes in several colors and has the standard clip on the base to attach it to the Kindle or cover. It reminds me of a ball point pen in some ways as far as size and the shape of the base and I really prefer the look of it over the larger XtraFlex 2.

I am a PC geek so my XtraFlex 2 will not go to waste. It will have a new use as I clip it on PCs I am working on while crawling under desks and workstations to fix peoples PCs so all is not lost as far as my earlier expense.

Anyways, here is a link to Mightybright but Amazon has alot of them on sale as well. It cost me $12.99 so its cheap and to me exactly what I need.
If you want sunlight type light go for the XtraFlex 2, if you just want light equivalent to a reading lamp, get the Travel Flex. My 2 cents

http://www.mightybright.com/Book_Lights/107/ProductDetail.html


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the review!  I had similar issues with a book light I was using so I really appreciate this recommendation.

For me, to make the perfect light, I would want it to be recharable but so far haven't found a recharable light that I really like.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

really? the flex2 was too strong? even with one of the lights turned off? I use it with both lights and love it.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I really love how small it is compared to other lights.
I have a Noreve cover, so do you think if I attach it to that it will leave a mark? I don't see any padding between the clip. Is there?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> really? the flex2 was too strong? even with one of the lights turned off? I use it with both lights and love it.


I use both lights too, but there's no one else in my bed. I use it in the living room too. I'm surprised that the Xtraflex 2 would bother the other person though, because when I use mine, I can't see the clock for the time unless I shine the light up at it. That's one problem for me reading in bed with just the booklight -- I can't see the time, so I read even longer before going to sleep.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> really? the flex2 was too strong? even with one of the lights turned off? I use it with both lights and love it.


I only used one of the two lights on the XtraFlex and still thought it was too bright but maybe its just me

.


AddieLove said:


> I really love how small it is compared to other lights.
> I have a Noreve cover, so do you think if I attach it to that it will leave a mark? I don't see any padding between the clip. Is there?


There isn't any padding but it insn't an incredibly strong clip. It stays in place as it is light but it hasn't caused any marks or indentations on my Oberon. You could always add some one sided sticky felt or padding between the clips if that concerns you.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeansaint said:


> There isn't any padding but it insn't an incredibly strong clip. It stays in place as it is light but it hasn't caused any marks or indentations on my Oberon. You could always add some one sided sticky felt or padding between the clips if that concerns you.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

That's a nice small light. They also have the "PocketFlex", which is even slimmer. Unfortunately that one looks like it takes a button battery, and I'd want to know a lot more about the battery life before I committed to it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, I bought the Mighty Bright and had the same problem, too bright for my husband to sleep.  Do any of the bookstores have them?  I'd like to see them in person to see if the blue is broight turquoise or a more demin blue...hard to tell in the  photos, I;d ratner have a softer blue


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> Thanks, I bought the Mighty Bright and had the same problem, too bright for my husband to sleep. Do any of the bookstores have them? I'd like to see them in person to see if the blue is broight turquoise or a more demin blue...hard to tell in the photos, I;d ratner have a softer blue


Definitely not a bright blue. More of a muted, country blue or dirty blue if that makes sense. The color in the MightyBright site looks accurate to the one I got


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> really? the flex2 was too strong? even with one of the lights turned off? I use it with both lights and love it.


It's a little bright for my husband too, although he usually can still get to sleep. I "tent" the covers around it to keep the light contained.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Addie,

I was thinking that with the Noreve, you might be able to clip it to the travel sleeve - there are two inserts - so as not to mar the outer cover.

It might work.



AddieLove said:


> I really love how small it is compared to other lights.
> I have a Noreve cover, so do you think if I attach it to that it will leave a mark? I don't see any padding between the clip. Is there?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

gstreez said:


> Addie,
> 
> I was thinking that with the Noreve, you might be able to clip it to the travel sleeve - there are two inserts - so as not to mar the outer cover.
> 
> It might work.


Ah. That's a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. It would probably work as long as the light were clipped close to where the cover and travel sleeve touch so as not to cause the sleeve to bend. It would probably work better with the lighter light, too. Cool. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

This is great info.  I just bought the Flex2 mostly for use during car trips.  Even with only 1 light on, DH was not happy.  Said it was waaaayyy too bright.  I expect I will be getting a TravelFlex soon.  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I just received the M-edge Platform leather cover for the Kindle DX and M-edge is advertising a new M-edge e-Luminator light that fits the M-edge covers.  You should check them out at www.buymedge.com.  They are due out Summer 2009, but nothing yet.  The M-edge covers have a pocket for the light holder, so no clamping on.  Also, the light lays flat along the left edge of the cover and is completely within the cover.  I am so excited to get one.

Anyone have one on their K or KK?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I also have the Xtraflex and so far I have found it very bright but not too bright. This looks like a great alternative for just lower light needed conditions. Thanks for the great review


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

This looks like a great little light, but I do think it would leave a mark on the Noreve cover (depending on which leather you have). I have the smooth and clipped my "'regular" mighty brite on for just a second or 2 and it left a mark (I was able to smooth it away though).



legalbs2 said:


> I just received the M-edge Platform leather cover for the Kindle DX and M-edge is advertising a new M-edge e-Luminator light that fits the M-edge covers. You should check them out at www.buymedge.com. They are due out Summer 2009, but nothing yet. The M-edge covers have a pocket for the light holder, so no clamping on. Also, the light lays flat along the left edge of the cover and is completely within the cover. I am so excited to get one.
> 
> Anyone have one on their K or KK?


I have the first generation e-luminator light for my K1 Executive and K2 Platform. It works well enough for travel, but isn't as bright as the mighty brite and it is sometimes hard to position over the screen. I think they are addressing that issue w/the new one as I read that it's got a pivoting head.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Just received an email from M-edge that stated they were working on a new version of their e-Luminator light for the Kindle DX that will address the issue of the larger reading screen on the DX.  Good to know.  It will not be out for a few more months, but they will notify me when it is available.  Not sure what it will cost.  For those of you who have a K or KK with the e-Luminator light, can you tell me the approximate price you paid?  Also, they are making improvements with regard to illumination and softness of the light to produce less glare and a swivel head.  

I will let you all know if and when I hear from M-edge.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I am not sure how the e-Luminator by M-edge would work on other covers, not M-edge covers, but the light fits into a special sewed in pocket on the M-edge covers so there is NO clamping onto the beautiful leather or faux leather covers.  That's what sold me on it.  Cannot see clamping anything to my KDX or its cover.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Personally, I've clamped the Mighty Bright 2 onto two different covers & directly onto the K2 without any issues.

The _concept_ of the E-Luminator & built in case is a good one. Unfortunately, it's been in redesign for something like six months, with the promised release date being pushed back at least three times already, and reviews on the first version were very poor. I couldn't see waiting for them to finally get around to getting it done, and who knows if they'll get it right regardless of what their marketing dept has to say? In the meantime, I'd be stuck with no light, a case that has extra space I don't need, and the extra weight that goes along with that space. I opted to move on from them the week after the K2 was released, and I'm glad I did, because I'd still be waiting.

But, just like with covers and skins, there's a wealth of options in book lights out there for anyone who needs something different!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Personally, I've clamped the Mighty Bright 2 onto two different covers & directly onto the K2 without any issues.
> 
> The _concept_ of the E-Luminator & built in case is a good one. Unfortunately, it's been in redesign for something like six months, with the promised release date being pushed back at least three times already, and reviews on the first version were very poor. I couldn't see waiting for them to finally get around to getting it done, and who knows if they'll get it right regardless of what their marketing dept has to say? In the meantime, I'd be stuck with no light, a case that has extra space I don't need, and the extra weight that goes along with that space. I opted to move on from them the week after the K2 was released, and I'm glad I did, because I'd still be waiting.
> 
> But, just like with covers and skins, there's a wealth of options in book lights out there for anyone who needs something different!


Thanks, Victoria, good advice. I will have to check out the other lights.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I just might grab that TravelFlex to use in addition to my normal Mighty Bright. One reason is that I use rechargeable batteries that charge 4 batteries 4 at a time and the Mighty Bright only takes 3, which means I always have 1 battery that I have to rotate into use in order to get proper charge cycling.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> Thanks, Victoria, good advice. I will have to check out the other lights.


You're welcome!

The other thing to note is that even the "better" lights are fairly cheap, so it won't preclude you from getting an E-Luminator later on if it turns out to be the best thing since the Kindle itself. LOL I'll say that if that happens, I'll probably be in line for the whole setup myself. 

I was never a book light person until the Kindle and the Mighty Bright, and I'm the first to admit I still don't like even the MBII on a paper book. Tried it again the other night & just did not like anything about trying to hold a book, the light, turn the pages, keep the book/light combination from moving around.... But with the Kindle, I'm able to leave the bedroom lights off & just use the book light to read by (usually on the lower setting). Makes me feel less guilty about staying up late as I know there's no way I'm keeping my husband awake!



suicidepact said:


> I just might grab that TravelFlex to use in addition to my normal Mighty Bright. One reason is that I use rechargeable batteries that charge 4 batteries 4 at a time and the Mighty Bright only takes 3, which means I always have 1 battery that I have to rotate into use in order to get proper charge cycling.


That's a really good point. My charger takes up to eight at a time & can charge as little as one, but batteries always come in multiples of 4 and I do have the extra just sitting around. The TravelFlex might be a good option!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like that the TravelFlex only uses one battery, but I don't know how bright it is.  I have to change the batteries in my Xtraflex when I see it looking dim.


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I like that the TravelFlex only uses one battery, but I don't know how bright it is. I have to change the batteries in my Xtraflex when I see it looking dim.


I have to say, I was surprised at how bright the TravelFlex is even when comparing it to the Xtraflex which is incredibly bright. I expected it to be much dimmer than it is and in my opinion it is similar in brightness to the Xtraflex with just one light lit. When I use it, my husband still teases me about how lit up the room is.

I was willing to accept a much less bright light than the Xtraflex and was willing to sacrifice some brightness so my husband isn't bothered when he is trying to sleep but we got the best of both worlds in that it is plenty bright enough for me to read by and not so bright that it prevents him from sleeping.

If anyone is one the edge about getting it, I say go for it as it is only $13.00. If you don't like it for the Kindle I can think of many other uses for it such as for me, working on PCs or needing to find something in a less bright unlit area of the house or garage (This is now the job of my Xtraflex 2).

Its small enough to keep in a purse and have it handy for all sorts of needs.
I know that many times I have used the light from my cellphone as an impromptu flashlight for finding something. This makes a great alternative.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. The cheap ones are usually enough light for me, but I don't like button batteries. I think the Travelflex may be the light for me. I just ordered one from the site below, it was a couple dollars cheaper than at Amazon. Edit: Price was $10.95 + $2 shipping

http://www.protravelgear.com/products/TravelFlex-LED-Book-Light-by-Mighty-Bright.html


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> Just received an email from M-edge that stated they were working on a new version of their e-Luminator light for the Kindle DX that will address the issue of the larger reading screen on the DX. Good to know. It will not be out for a few more months, but they will notify me when it is available. Not sure what it will cost. For those of you who have a K or KK with the e-Luminator light, can you tell me the approximate price you paid? Also, they are making improvements with regard to illumination and softness of the light to produce less glare and a swivel head.
> 
> I will let you all know if and when I hear from M-edge.


I think I paid an intro price of $14.95 for the first gen e-luminator light, but I am not 100% positive. It was not more than $20 though. Hppe that helps.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

I just bought my Mighty Bright TravelFlex a few weeks ago. I bought it to use at the beach this summer, but have used it once or twice at home too... and I love it and highly recommend it. I find that I can clip it on my kindle (or case); or since it's so small and lightweight, it's comfortable to hold it in one hand (if I'm holding my kindle with both hands).

If you buy it at Amazon, Sun & Moon Ecolight is selling it for $13.99 and you get free shipping. Other business on amazon are selling the light for $11.20, but you have to pay almost $7 in shipping costs. While Borders stores sell Mighty Bright products, I've never been in one that has the TravelFlex.

I was originally planning on buying the 2nd generation M-Edge e-luminator... but they kept changing the release date. I finally go so upset with the company that I vowed I'd never buy an M-Edge product unless it was absolutely perfect.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I think I paid an intro price of $14.95 for the first gen e-luminator light, but I am not 100% positive. It was not more than $20 though. Hppe that helps.


Thanks. I can either buy the Travel Flex or wait very, very patiently for the e-Luminator. Hmmmm.


----------



## Miranda7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lisa,
I checked Borders & BooksaMillion and did not see these either.  Borders had the big MightyBrights for $14.95, and sold the AC adapters also.

I edited my post above to show total cost $12.95 at that link, but for the extra dollar it is probably worth it to use Amazon by virtue of reputation.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Miranda7 said:


> Lisa,
> I checked Borders & BooksaMillion and did not see these either. Borders had the big MightyBrights for $14.95, and sold the AC adapters also.
> 
> I edited my post above to show total cost $12.95 at that link, but for the extra dollar it is probably worth it to use Amazon by virtue of reputation.


You are probably right. Amazon seems to be very customer friendly.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

Plus, if you link to Amazon from these boards, KB gets credit (& I am assuming some operating $).  

Kim


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

That is true, Kim. I'd recommend buying it wherever you find the best deal - - but if that happens to be Amazon, then KindleBoards gets a small commission that helps to keep the site chuggin' along.

Here are some of the Mighty Brites offered via Amazon. Prices range from $9.99 for the TravelFlex, and anywhere from $9.98 to $19.99 for the XtraFlex 2's. (The XtraFlex version labeled "Kindle" is more expensive, but I think it's the same one as the non-Kindle version.)


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in the minority here, but I really like the XtraFlex 2. I have at least 5 other book lights in the nightstand & none of the others are really as bright as I'd like. I do have a bit of a vision problem, so I may need more light than most to read comfortably.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Robin said:


> I'm in the minority here, but I really like the XtraFlex 2. I have at least 5 other book lights in the nightstand & none of the others are really as bright as I'd like. I do have a bit of a vision problem, so I may need more light than most to read comfortably.


Heck, I love my XtraFlex 2 - it's my husband who sometimes has issues with it!  He reads his Kindle in bed too but he's almost always ready to turn out the light before I am.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

JeanSaint.. thank you for the suggestion! I have been a mightybright 2 lover for quite some time.. but would love to have a little smaller profile! I have one ordered and will try..


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried using the DoubleFlex? 
http://www.mightybright.com/Book_Lights/98/ProductDetail.html

I've never found a clip-on that is even over the entire screen without shining in my eyes, but this looks promising.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

The Mighty Bright is great, but I'm just trying to be patient until the e-luminator2 comes out


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

AuntMarge - I believe I have used the double flex (I definately have one with 2 lights like that) & I didn't love it. I thought it would be better/brighter than what I had used before, but it isn't leaps & bounds above. After that I moved to the XFlex2 which is my favorite so far.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Robin said:


> AuntMarge - I believe I have used the double flex (I definately have one with 2 lights like that) & I didn't love it. I thought it would be better/brighter than what I had used before, but it isn't leaps & bounds above. After that I moved to the XFlex2 which is my favorite so far.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking of trying the Flex2 or the TravelFlex. I'm thinking the TravelFlex might store within an M-Edge case. I rarely actually use a clip-on light but might start if I could find one that didn't cast such an uneven light.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Crystal said:


> The Mighty Bright is great, but I'm just trying to be patient until the e-luminator2 comes out


I have the Might Bright Xtra Flex 2 and love it (after a few tries with other, inferior ones). The low (or probably high) setting doesn't bother my bed partner in the least - maybe because I aim the light away and towards my side?

Anywho...why would the e-luminator 2 be better? I'm asking because I'm always interested in the better (best) and if there is a way to improve an already pretty peachy situation.


----------

